# Does your body get used to DNP side effects?



## DNPSweat (Aug 25, 2017)

Does your body get used to DNP side effects? So either the brand I switched to is bunk or is it possible to get used to DNP side effects?

Was on brand 1 for 10 days @ 600mg, then ran out and switched to brand 2 which got good reviews and now I don't sweat as much anymore at home, I dont wake up in a wet bed, my legs dont feel like lead anymore, carb sweats reduces.

Now don't get me wrong I do have cases of hot flashes and I do get pretty sweaty but earlier if I feel napped foe an hour my shirt and bed would literally be drenched. And eating carbs would be like showering in sweat. I've been on this brand for 5 days so idk if theres even anything in it or if its the remenants of the old brands thats causing it.

The weird thing I did is that the stain test stained my hands way more than the old brand and it does look like DNP..

I even bumped up the dose to 900mg (crystal) and I feel OK considering the dosage. If I'm correct 900mg should feel like you're facing death itself?

If the gear is underdosed would you throw it or slowly increase every 5-7 days?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

do one troll!!

900mg dnp would put you over the threshold for death, your either retarded or dead or your mates sold you some yellow sherbert! Either way leave via any of the exits and don't come back clown!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I think 1200mg is the LD, have actually done 770mg this each day this week myself, had to sack it off on Thursday because I felt ill!

Lost 13lbs in 6 days on 770day.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol 900 mg? Gotta be bunk. Your body doesn't get used it...if anything you get worse over time. On 500 mg after 3 weeks my strength had gone and I was too lethargic to get to the gym. Forget gym, I barely could get out of bed to get to work.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> I think 1200mg is the LD, have actually done 770mg this each day this week myself, had to sack it off on Thursday because I felt ill!
> 
> Lost 13lbs in 6 days on 770day.


 That's the cumulative dose though which due to the halflife will add up over days so 900 will equate to somewhere around 13-1400 I'd think from memory, 500/day makes roughly 700 ish due to the halflife, it's getting mighty close to fatal levels at 900mg/day


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

200mg results in 540mg peak dosage after 6 days give or take, so 900 will be somewhere around 2400 without me breaking the calculator out... way past the threshold for the FDA trials of it, which was around 1200 from memory, that's why many consider 500 a massive dose... it puts levels over 1200 after six days, no wonder you felt like death on 770mg after 7 days lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DNP accumulates, and the side effects get worse over time. If you're on what you thought was 900 fu**ing milligrams and you don't know this, you're a moron - this sort of thing is found with basic research, which you should have done before even touching DNP, and you definitely shouldn't have been tying out that much when you're inexperienced.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Your body does not get used to it, there are no negative feedback loops in place to combat DNP.



Sparkey said:


> I think 1200mg is the LD, have actually done 770mg this each day this week myself, had to sack it off on Thursday because I felt ill!
> 
> Lost 13lbs in 6 days on 770day.


 Wow, I thought I was dying at 500.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jakes said:


> Your body does not get used to it, there are no negative feedback loops in place to combat DNP.
> 
> Wow, I thought I was dying at 500.


 Had a silly few days binging a fortnight ago where I put on a stone in 3 days, granted a lot will have been water weight, but I'm off on hol in 2 weeks so wanted to get the weight back off quick and rid the water retention you sometimes can get with the DNP (Also to refill glycogen).

Usually I would have have done 200-250 ed for longer.


----------



## DNPSweat (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello guys

Yes ofcourse I heavily suspect it's underdosed, but I do believe there is active substance in it since I'm still having strong side effects after switching brands 8 days ago.

I went directly from 600mg which had me struggling to this brands 600mg where the side effects lessned. I was just thinking since it's likely there's active substance in it since I'm still sweating heavily after almost 7-8 days now, is it ok to bump up the dosage every 5-7 days?

And pls don't flame me I was on 600mg of this brand for 6 days and felt completely OK before I bumped the dosage. Weight has went down alittle bit but I tend to drop in big jumps


----------

